# Churchill fountain - Waterman cartridge???



## Greg O'Sherwood (Oct 28, 2010)

i have a Churchill fountain pen with a Schmidt converter installed, and some Waterman large (52001) cartridges. How do they work together?

Is it one or the other? can you use the cartridge to refill the converter? The cartridges are too long to fit into the pen by about 1/4 inch if the converter is removed...


thanks!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 28, 2010)

In general, it is either a cartridge or a converter which supplies in to the feed. Converter's are filled from ink bottles. 

Specifically, Waterman cartridges are non-standard and do not fit our components.


----------



## Chthulhu (Oct 28, 2010)

Though those long Waterman cartridges are an international standard, the majority of pens aren't made to accept them. That 1/4 inch is the difference between the length of the long international cartridge and two short international cartridges. The norm is to put one cartridge onto the nipple and another, small end first, down inside the barrel. The second cartridge is a convenient spare and also helps to keep the first cartridge from falling off the nipple.

Converters (sometimes called "ink pumps") are convenient if you do all your writing at one location, but they generally hold less ink than cartridges. Cartridges are the better bet if you take your writing with you than is carrying a bottle of ink and tissues or paper towels (filling a pen with the converter in place can be a messy job).


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 29, 2010)

I've used the long waterman cartridges successfully in my pens...?


----------



## Chthulhu (Oct 29, 2010)

BigguyZ said:


> I've used the long waterman cartridges successfully in my pens...?



Upon review, I realize that I had my lengths reversed: the long cartridge is 0.180" shorter than two short carts back to back. If Greg's pen is too short for a long cartridge, it will still take a single short cartridge, or a converter unless it's exceptionally short; I have a couple of pens that are only long enough for a short cartridge.


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 29, 2010)

That is strange because the long 'Waterman' cartridges I have (purchased at WalMart) are actually a hair shorter than the converters...:wink:


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 29, 2010)

I misread the original post. I thought he meant *two* cartridges are too long. Oops!


----------



## sparhawk (Nov 6, 2010)

The long watermans wont fit in a Baron. The end finial is not big enough around for it. Dont know about the rest.


----------

